# Corn Creek ramp Improvement Aug 20



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

sounds like the corn creek boat ramp will be getting a makeover starting aug 20th and the ramp and campsite will be closed.. more info in the attached link. 

https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/scnf/news-events/?cid=FSEPRD548161


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

It looks like it will affect people taking off the MF also, for parking at cache bar.


----------

